# Budget random orbital polishers



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Having looked around on this site I stumbled across this old thread about alternative random orbital polishers -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874

Since the original thread the old silverline model mentioned has been discontinued & this seems to be the replacement-

Silverline Silverstorm 125563 Random Orbit Sander 125mm 430W: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Also mentioned on the thread is a MAC one which has since been discontinued from b&q although this is the replacement -

http://www.diy.com/departments/mac-allister-corded-400w-random-orbit-sander-meos400/587923_BQ.prd

Here's a Clarke one as well -

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/cros1-125mm-random-orbital-sander-230v

The last thread got me thinking could there be a budget machine for folk who would use it a couple of times as apposed to detailers who would use one regularly? If so what one would be the best choice if any?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you really use these machines on cars ? Look like they are made for sanding decking ? Intrigued


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Hufty said:


> Can you really use these machines on cars ? Look like they are made for sanding decking ? Intrigued


The previous thread people had bought older, now discontinued models & said they worked. Was just wondering if these would work with the right pads etc for a newbie to try out before taking the plunge & buying a more expensive piece of kit or for people who might not see the benefit of buying a pricier piece of kit just for occasional use where as if these alternatives did it may be worth it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope they do I'm in the market for my first machine, just to extract more shine


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

They do appear on the bay for reasonable money. I bought one as a kit for about £70 and so far I have not found the need to change it. I keep looking at the DAS Pros etc, but I then use my machine and it works.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

ICBM said:


> They do appear on the bay for reasonable money. I bought one as a kit for about £70 and so far I have not found the need to change it. I keep looking at the DAS Pros etc, but I then use my machine and it works.


Which one did you get? Am interested myself.

Never used one before so if you get one and some pads is there anything else needed - do you need a special backing plate or do the pads fit whats already there?


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Agree with Hufty! Looks like it's built to sand woodwork for DIY.

The specs looks fine but 450W motor as per my understanding would bog down with pressure. 

I have gotten a DAS6 Pro being a first time user, a lot of lurking around DW found that the DAS6 pro have been tried and tested by many and come out with good results even with an expensive car. It may take time to perfect the finishing for some and for some first time is the charm !

Can get one under a £100!


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

ICBM said:


> They do appear on the bay for reasonable money. I bought one as a kit for about £70 and so far I have not found the need to change it. I keep looking at the DAS Pros etc, but I then use my machine and it works.


What one did you purchase? Also what pads etc are you using?



Juke_Fan said:


> Which one did you get? Am interested myself.
> 
> Never used one before so if you get one and some pads is there anything else needed - do you need a special backing plate or do the pads fit whats already there?


From what I gather the backing plate is built onto it & is ideal for larger pads.



ICBM said:


> They do appear on the bay for reasonable money. I bought one as a kit for about £70 and so far I have not found the need to change it. I keep looking at the DAS Pros etc, but I then use my machine and it works.





macfxd said:


> Agree with Hufty! Looks like it's built to sand woodwork for DIY.
> 
> The specs looks fine but 450W motor as per my understanding would bog down with pressure.
> 
> ...


From the other thread the discontinued models done a pretty good job, these are different but similar machines to the discontinued models. Just interested in what others would think of it. I was also looking at a DAS6 pro but couldn't find any at under £100. Was more like £120+ then pads, compounds, polishes etc.

Found this machine as well, similar to the silverline one I've posted-

Powerplus 125mm 480 Watt Random Orbital Power Sander Velcro Sanding Sheet Dust Bag POW4060 - 2 Year Home User Warranty: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

For under £30 I though it may be worthy as I mentioned previously for folk who want to start out or people who won't use it often & can't justify a higher cost for a das6 or das6 pro.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought a King Barney DA from fleabay, think the whole kit only cost me about £70. Okay you do have to replace the euro plug with a uk one but that is no major issue. Not used it on my car yet but on my practice bonnet it worked just fine.


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> I bought a King Barney DA from fleabay, think the whole kit only cost me about £70. Okay you do have to replace the euro plug with a uk one but that is no major issue. Not used it on my car yet but on my practice bonnet it worked just fine.


Any links or pics of this DA? Can't seem to find it on eBay. Cheers


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> I bought a King Barney DA from fleabay, think the whole kit only cost me about £70. Okay you do have to replace the euro plug with a uk one but that is no major issue. Not used it on my car yet but on my practice bonnet it worked just fine.


Found this one-

http://www.duke-handel.de/Polisher-Dual-Action-KB-710W-with-set-5

No idea if the pads & accessories with it are any good though?


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Can you really use these machines on cars ? Look like they are made for sanding decking ? Intrigued


You could but they tend to have their speed setting via the amount you pull the trigger. Also they tend to have guards designed for dust extraction so dunno if that impedes the "usability".

IMHO id buy a das6 pro and then use it as a sander too. Unfortunately you wouldn't be able to couple a vacuum to it. I would be more comfortable using it like that than using a sander for a polisher, purely because of the speed control.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Daveymc88 said:


> Any links or pics of this DA? Can't seem to find it on eBay. Cheers


I'll see if i can find a link, if not i'll grab a pic of it tomorrow when i go to mums and post it up later on. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The one i got is no longer available, it is now over £150 but is a better machine however this is quite close to the one i bought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4182606bdc


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> The one i got is no longer available, it is now over £150 but is a better machine however this is quite close to the one i bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4182606bdc


Might take a punt on buying the one I linked. Around the same price delivered with more pads. No idea if they are any good but for that price surely it's worth a try & if not I'll be investing in some CG hex pads in future anyway.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Dave if I were you I'd just get a das 6 and pads you want first time.
As I read through this thread I couldn't help but read it as the following.
Which one if these sanders will do the job of polishing something that I care enough about to the extent that I want to polish it. I don't want to spend the earth but if I do buy a cheap one and it's no good I'll just spend more on accessories to supplement my machine thus spending more than I could have in the first place.
Unless you never plan on polishing any cars you own in the future you will find a das6 to be the most ample budget machine.


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Dave if I were you I'd just get a das 6 and pads you want first time.
> As I read through this thread I couldn't help but read it as the following.
> Which one if these sanders will do the job of polishing something that I care enough about to the extent that I want to polish it. I don't want to spend the earth but if I do buy a cheap one and it's no good I'll just spend more on accessories to supplement my machine thus spending more than I could have in the first place.
> Unless you never plan on polishing any cars you own in the future you will find a das6 to be the most ample budget machine.


Ended up purchasing the barney king for not much more than the das6 with loads of pads etc. £110 delivered. Inc 125mm & 150mm backing plates, 24 sponge pads, 2 wool pads, along with grits, wooly mitt etc. Had a look online & seen a few good results with this kit.

http://www.duke-handel.de/Polisher-KB-1600W-with-set-5


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> The one i got is no longer available, it is now over £150 but is a better machine however this is quite close to the one i bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4182606bdc


Looks just like a das 6 and good value. 700 watts more than the standard das but not as much as pro. I was doing up a T5 couple of years back and bought a silver line to mop the paint as faded. It came up well, but that looked more like an angle grinder and think was rotary. Noisy and heavy from memory, might try to dig it out.


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Hufty said:


> Looks just like a das 6 and good value. 700 watts more than the standard das but not as much as pro. I was doing up a T5 couple of years back and bought a silver line to mop the paint as faded. It came up well, but that looked more like an angle grinder and think was rotary. Noisy and heavy from memory, might try to dig it out.


Will be a rotary, bought one a while back & decided I'd be better with a DA first. It's about somewhere gathering dust :lol:


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Mine too was a King Barney and I have seen them go for as little as £45. If you look under Dual Action Polishers, they are there usually.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Lupu...oliermaschine-6100-Pro-Plus-CPS-Einsteigerset

With a discounount code you get 10% extra off and with the current exchange rate of 1,39 euro to the pound the kid cost you around 130 pounds 
Little issue could be the postage but doubt its that much.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 7, 2013)

obelix1 said:


> http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Lupu...oliermaschine-6100-Pro-Plus-CPS-Einsteigerset
> 
> With a discounount code you get 10% extra off and with the current exchange rate of 1,39 euro to the pound the kid cost you around 130 pounds
> Little issue could be the postage but doubt its that much.


Sorry, can you tell discount code in p.m. -i am very interested in this mashine.
Thanks in advance


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

how to get your discount is very well explained in this thread :
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333029

Just saw free postage over 100 euro's !


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the King Barney Kit for £70 inc postage, just kept bidding up to £60 on them until I won one. Never tried anything like a DAS6 so cant compare, but after a year it is still going strong and I think is more than adequate for the occasional home use. The pads are okay to start with, I have added a couple of microfibre pads to my collection, as my car has hard German paint. 

if using professionally I would go for something a bit more expensive


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

hardyd44 said:


> I got the King Barney Kit for £70 inc postage, just kept bidding up to £60 on them until I won one. Never tried anything like a DAS6 so cant compare, but after a year it is still going strong and I think is more than adequate for the occasional home use. The pads are okay to start with, I have added a couple of microfibre pads to my collection, as my car has hard German paint.
> 
> if using professionally I would go for something a bit more expensive


Btw did you have to buy an adaptor/plug separate or did one come supplied? It doesn't say online when I purchased just so I know wether to buy one before hand. Can't wait to get it & get practising now :buffer:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Daveymc88 said:


> Btw did you have to buy an adaptor/plug separate or did one come supplied? It doesn't say online when I purchased just so I know wether to buy one before hand. Can't wait to get it & get practising now :buffer:


How did you find it davey I've just won one on fleabay £57 plus postage load of pads thrown in.


----------

